# Finding amount of snow events



## cgrizzle3929 (Oct 13, 2016)

I know that for a seasonal price im supposed to find the average snow events but im not exactly sure how to do that. Does anyone have any advice on how to do so?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I use this site. Search from the closest airport 
https://mrcc.illinois.edu/CLIMATE/welcome.jsp


----------



## cgrizzle3929 (Oct 13, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I use this site. Search from the closest airport
> https://mrcc.illinois.edu/CLIMATE/welcome.jsp


Thank you. how do you use that site? what maps do you look at and how do you calculate?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Don’t even look at the maps, once you login, go to daily observed data, between two dates, select timeframe And get tabular data


----------



## cgrizzle3929 (Oct 13, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't even look at the maps, once you login, go to daily observed data, between two dates, select timeframe And get tabular data


Ok, awesome! So would you just count the number of days it snowed above your trigger or do you calculate it some other way? Typically i just plow after the storm rears down, so if it snowed 6 inches and my trigger is 2 would you yourself count that as 3 events or just 1?


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

cgrizzle3929 said:


> Ok, awesome! So would you just count the number of days it snowed above your trigger or do you calculate it some other way? Typically i just plow after the storm rears down, so if it snowed 6 inches and my trigger is 2 would you yourself count that as 3 events or just 1?


my threshold for raising my price due to accumulation is 5-6 inches. If there's 5-10 inches I charge about 1.5x my normal rate. More than 10 inches and it's going to be a custom price. So to your question specifically, if you're trigger is 2" and it snows 6", I would probably count that as 1.5 or maybe 2 events. I would love to charge that as 3 but I don't think my customers would let that fly. The exception would be my zero tolerance facilities that want minimal accumulation even during the storm. For those customers, I would do it as you had stated in your post.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

@Boss thanks for the site recommendation! Just used it and it's great.


----------

